# الطهارة والنجاسة فى المسيحية



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 أغسطس 2009)

الطهارة والنجاسة فى المسيحية ​



هناك فرق بين الطهارة والنظافة وبين النجاسة وعدم النظافة

الشئ النجس الذى يراه الله فقط هو الخطية

الطهارة في المسيحية ليست طهارةَ اليدين والرجلين والجسد، فتلك نظافة في نظر المسيحية ولا ترقى لمستوى الطهارة لأن مصطلح الطهارة مصطلح روحي.

 أما النجاسة فهي نجاسة القلب الذي تصدر عنه القرارات الخاطئة. والمسيح تحدّث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما مفهوماً واضحاً فقال فى الكتاب
. 
ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج. واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان. لان من القلب تخرج افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف. هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان
متى15- 17

أما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه. لانه لا يدخل الى قلبه بل الى الجوف ثم يخرج الى الخلاء وذلك يطهر كل الاطعمة. ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك ينجس الانسان. لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل. جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان
مرقس7-18

وقد ذكر بولس الرسول الى تيطس 1-15
كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم. 16 يعترفون بانهم يعرفون الله ولكنهم بالاعمال ينكرونه اذ هم رجسون غير طائعين ومن جهة كل عمل صالح مرفوضون

فالمسيحية ترى أنه لو اغتسل الإنسان بكل أنواع المطهرات والمعقمات من ماء وغيرها، وبقي القلب في خُبثهِ، وكراهيتهِ، وعُدْوانيتهِ، وأطماعه، وشهواته يبقى غير طاهر، فالله إله النوايا وليس إله الشكليات.. لا تخدعه المظاهر. يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس: "يا ابني أعطني قلبك". فهو يريد قلبك وقلبك هو جوهر كيانك.

فطاعة لهذا التعليم ركزت المسيحية لا على شكليات المظاهر الخارجية في العبادة بل طهارة الفكر والقلب والشئ الذى ينجس الانسان هو الخطية التى تنجس قكره ثم قلبه والتى تكون مكروهه للرب اما عن النواحى المادية فهى مجرد نظافة الجسد المادية بالاغتسال فهى شئ يليق بابناء الله ولكنه ليس ناموس او شريعة او فرض ولكنها عمل بديهى فان كنت واقفا تصلى ستذهب بما يليق فى الجسد لانك ستكون فى مقابلة مع الهك ملك الملوك ولكن يجب اولا ان تطهر قلبك وفكرك فهو ما يهم الله بالاكثر


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا اوريجانوس علي الموضوع المهم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2009)

مفهوم النظافة هو مفهوم نسبي, فالأنسان يعتقد إنه نضيف جسدياً بحسب ما يراه من اوساخ على جسمه بحسب قدرة عيناه, لكن لو فُحص أي إنسان بالمجهر سنجد إنه الجسم ما زال يحتوي على اوساخ و على جراثيم و بكتريا. إذن نظرتنا للنظافة الجسدية تعتمد على قوة نظرنا, لكن ما بالك امام الله؟ هل تعتقد إن الله ينظر للجسم بنفس قدرة عيناك؟ طبعاً لا!
لكن الله ينظر إلى القلب, الى أعماق الأنسان فهي الأهم. فكر معي في شخص غني جمع أمواله من السرقة و النهب و عاش حياة الرفاهية, يستحم كل يوم و الخدم يواضبون على جعل البيت الذي يعيش به على انظف ما يكون.. بالمقابل الشخص الذي سُلبت و نُهبت أمواله, لا مسكن له و لا بيت, يعيش في الشوارع لكنه لم يخطأ بحق أحد.. من هو الأنضف برأيك؟ الشخص السارق صاحب الملابس المهندمة ام الشخص الفريق المظلوم؟

حقاً الله ينظر الى القلب, الى الأعماق لا للأشكال و الألوان..


----------



## العروة الوثقى (23 أغسطس 2009)

حقاً الله ينظر الى القلب, الى الأعماق لا للأشكال و الألوان.. 

تمام يا زعيم..

أنت كده جبت المفيد ..

 ..


----------



## فادية (23 أغسطس 2009)

*النظافة  نظافة القلب  والنفس مش نظافة الهدوم والشكل *
*موضوع جميل  *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2009)

> *حقاً الله ينظر الى القلب, الى الأعماق لا للأشكال و الألوان..
> *





> *فالمسيحية ترى أنه لو اغتسل الإنسان بكل أنواع المطهرات والمعقمات من ماء وغيرها، وبقي القلب في خُبثهِ، وكراهيتهِ، وعُدْوانيتهِ، وأطماعه، وشهواته يبقى غير طاهر،​*


*حقا ان اللة يطلب نظافة قلوبنا وطهارتها وليس الشكليات والمظاهر الخارجية 

موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------

